# Teenage years even after being spayed?



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

What's the insider on a dog's teenage years? Do they still go through it even though they've been spayed/neutered?

My pup is about 20 months old and lately she's been acting different.
- Does not want to leave the park (past couple of weeks). Will lay down and I'd have to drag her to leave. This started very suddenly

- Avoids going to my car when done with walks (although this could indicate she gets car sick or same reason as above)

- Plays hard to get. When I come home instead of greeting me, runs away. What's strange is as soon as I go to the backyard with her she is hyper and so happy to see me.

I thought all goldens are loyal, loving dogs. Mine seem to want to get away from me :doh:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

All dogs go through a teenage phase. Regardless of whether they are fixed or not. Some have more troublesome teenage "years" than others, but as far as I know, everyone hits the phase. 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dreamscribbler (Jan 20, 2013)

Your dog is still a pup. Goldens don't really fully mature until they hit around 3. The behaviour that your dog is exhibiting could just be his rebellious adolescence. Don't chase your dog around if he doesn't greet you; ignore him until he comes to you for some pets. Remember, YOU are the dominant one; do not give in to your dog's bratty behaviour. Get your dog a correctional collar for when you go on walks. When he drops to the ground, give a solid correction to let him know that is not okay. You can reward him when he follows you, and likewise when he gets in the car. 

You are right - he could get car sick, and that could be the problem why he doesn't like the car. From the other behaviour that he is exhibiting, however, it sounds like he is testing you. Hold your ground! Reward only good behaviour.

Take care.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

dreamscribbler said:


> Your dog is still a pup. Goldens don't really fully mature until they hit around 3. The behaviour that your dog is exhibiting could just be his rebellious adolescence. Don't chase your dog around if he doesn't greet you; ignore him until he comes to you for some pets. Remember, YOU are the dominant one; do not give in to your dog's bratty behaviour. Get your dog a correctional collar for when you go on walks. When he drops to the ground, give a solid correction to let him know that is not okay. You can reward him when he follows you, and likewise when he gets in the car.
> 
> You are right - he could get car sick, and that could be the problem why he doesn't like the car. From the other behaviour that he is exhibiting, however, it sounds like he is testing you. Hold your ground! Reward only good behaviour.
> 
> Take care.


Thanks for the advice! It didn't hit me til recently that it could be a teenage thing!


----------

